# Sycamores at MVC Baseball Tournament thread: Missouri State wins MVC title



## Jason Svoboda

WICHITA, Kan. – The Indiana State Sycamore baseball team opens up play in the Missouri Valley Conference Tournament on Wednesday afternoon at 1:30 p.m. against the second seeded Dallas Baptist Patriots.  The seventh-seeded Sycamores enter the tournament on a hot streak, going 11-3 in their last 14 games, all but one decided by three runs or less.  No seven seed has won the MVC tournament.  All games of the Missouri Valley Conference Tournament will be broadcast on ESPN3, while Indiana State games can be heard on 1230 WIBQ AM in Terre Haute.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## Bluethunder

*MVC Tournament*

Leading Dallas Baptist 2-0 in the 9th.

Three more outs to go.

Degano still pitching, going for a complete game shutout.


----------



## Bluethunder

Degano walks the lead-off man, and is now being pulled for Conway.

Great outing for Degano.  Gives up no runs, three hits, two walks and nine strikeouts.


----------



## Bluethunder

Conway comes in and gets a fly out to Curry in center.

One out, man on first.


----------



## Bluethunder

First pitch to the next batter, takes Conway to the warning track in right but it is caught.

Two outs, still one man on first.


----------



## Bluethunder

Conway hits the next batter in the helmet.

Two outs, runners on first and second.


----------



## Bluethunder

Conway gets a ground out to second and Indiana State advances with a 2-0 win!

We move on to play Bradley in the winners bracket.

Nice job BLUE!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Way to go TREEEEEEEEEEEES!


----------



## SycamoreSage

*Jeff Degano was Masterful!*

Just watched Jeff Degano master No. 9-ranked Dallas Baptist, 2-0, on three hits in eight innings. Amazing performance. Hunter Conway came in after Degano walked the first batter in the top of the 9th and got the save. Landon Cochran with 3-for-3 with a double and a RBI. Jacob Hayes got the other RBI.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Degano Dominates Dallas Baptist in the First Round of the MVC Tournament*






WICHITA, Kan. – The Indiana State Sycamores took down the second seeded Dallas Baptist Patriots 2-0 in the Missouri Valley Conference Tournament played at Eck Stadium hosted by Wichita State.  Indiana State improves to 28-24, while Dallas Baptist falls to 41-12.  The Sycamores have now won seven of their last eight games, and 12 of their last 15.  DBU was ranked 9th entering the MVC tournament.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## ISUCC

excellent win and such a huge relief after ending the season last year with 5 straight losses!


----------



## ISUCC

http://www.tribstar.com/sports/isu-...cle_75bcad88-ff43-11e4-9482-af847b0e912b.html

from the Wichita paper, with Degano interview

http://www.kansas.com/sports/college/wichita-state/article21501303.html


----------



## bent20

Awesome!


----------



## ISUCC

2-0 Sycamores lead after 3 in Wichita.


----------



## ISUCC

Wow, just wow. Devastating loss, Bradley hits a 3 run HR with two outs in 9th to win


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Ouch!  That will hurt for a long time.


----------



## ISUCC

Sycamore Proud said:


> Ouch!  That will hurt for a long time.



that may have been a death blow to the season, I mean they were on the verge of being 2-0 and being totally in the drivers seat and in one fell swoop, complete devastation. Utter heartbreak for the team I'm sure. 

Illinois State lost the EXACT same way last night to Wichita State, they had a 2 run lead, then in the bottom of the 8th a WSU guy jacks a 3 run HR and ILS loses by one, today ILS was utterly destroyed by lowly SIU to end their season.

We get DBU tomorrow morning, gonna be REAL tough to bounce back from a loss like this to face one of the top teams in the nation.....again

video highlights






a key error by Friis and that last 3 run HR just killed ISU.

http://www.tribstar.com/sports/one-...cle_141c28a2-001e-11e5-bbfe-dbe04bb4920c.html


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Sycamores Suffer a Tough Loss to Bradley in the Second Round of the MVC Tournament*






WICHITA, Kan. – The Indiana State Sycamores suffered a 5-4 loss to the Bradley Braves on Thursday evening at Eck Stadium in Wichita, Kansas in the second round of the Missouri Valley Championship Tournament.  The loss is the first of the double-elimination MVC tournament for the Sycamores as they fall to 28-25 on the season. Bradley improves to 34-18 with the win.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Up 2-0 in the 2nd and have 0 hits.


----------



## ISUCC

Down 9-2 now. Dang, really wish we could have won last night


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

Strange season just a really strange season.   Hope some of these newcomers can hit.  Seems to be a lost art? Also need more than a couple of pitchers who can throw strikes.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Baseball Eliminated by Dallas Baptist in the Missouri Valley Tournament*






WICHITA, Kan. – The Indiana State baseball team fell 12-5 to the Patriots of Dallas Baptist in an elimination game of the Missouri Valley Conference Tournament hosted by Wichita State University.  DBU is currently ranked 12th in a number of NCAA polls and is the second seed of the tournament.  The Sycamores fall to 28-26 on the season, while the Patriots improve to 43-12.  It is the seventh-straight winning season for Indiana State baseball.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## ISUCC

Bradley beat Dallas Baptist, so Bradley is a lock for the NCAA, MVC will get 3 teams in for sure.

and just to give you an idea how big that Bradley 3 run HR was last night, from the BU website

"Sophomore left fielder Evan Gruener hit what could prove to be the biggest home run in the last 48 years of Bradley Baseball in the top of the ninth"


----------



## ISUCC

Missouri State wins today 5-2 over Bradley, so tomorrow we'll find out where Bradley, MSU and Dallas Baptist land in the NCAA tourney. 

MSU and DBU will probably host regionals. Hopefully Bradley plays close to home.

Just a side note to our schedule. If you look at Warrennolan.com we played a league high 22!! top 50 RPI teams and were 7-15 in those 22 games. 

Had we not had that dreadful 5 game losing streak to EIU, Purdue, SIU x 2, and one WSU game I think maybe we could have received an at large bid? It would have been close, but if we win those 5 and also don't lose to Bradley on a 2 out, 9th inning HR then I bet we're in for sure.


----------

